

Multi-user real-time heatmaps with HTMLCanvas Open Source - pa7
https://github.com/pa7/multi-user-real-time-heatmap

======
georgieporgie
The demo was fun. I was working on a heatmap smiley and someone turned it into
a peace symbol on me. _shakes fist_

~~~
MarkSimpson
Hi, there! I think we've already met. :D

